# 90-93 300zx



## Avonwrestling (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello all, 

I currently acquired a 300zx that was wrecked. The body is pretty tore up( bent frame missing pieces, the whole SHA-bang). However the engine is in great condition with only 40 thousand miles on it. I don't know the exact year but I know it is between a 90-93. I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions about what I could do with this motor? Besides buying a 300 with a blown motor and doing a swap, I was thinking about putting the engine in another car or small truck like a s10 or Ranger. Any suggestion, cool ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It'd be a lot of time and a lot of money to stick it in any car other than a Z32 or an Infiniti J30. But if you got the time, tools and unlimited wallet, then go for it!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'd imagine a VG30DE wouldn't be too difficult to install in a '90s Nissan Hardbody D21. I saw a VG30DETT swap in one once, and was thoroughly impressed by it. You might look into that, and keep it a true Nissan through and through.


----------

